# PSA: Just spotted Hyde Park Blue University Stripe OCBD



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

While browsing through Lands End I spotted the long coveted Hyde Park Blue University Stripe OCBD.



I would get one myself if I didn't already own three blue university stripe shirts.

Also available in tailored fit for those who can wear such a thing.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

Looks like theres a 40% off code floating around too?

Also, again with the LE hyperlink! Someone really ought to fix that.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

mhj said:


> While browsing through Lands End I spotted the long coveted Hyde Park Blue University Stripe OCBD.
> 
> I would get one myself if I didn't already own three blue university stripe shirts.
> 
> Also available in tailored fit for those who can wear such a thing.


Good find! Looks like it comes in tailored fit as well.

edit: Well, I'm in for one. Code is LEAVES. PIN is 9876


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Not offered in tall sizes. Another thumbs down for LE. First, they've done away with most of their long rise trousers, now this. I haven't purchased anything from them in over a year and the trend looks to continue.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

Grabbed one, too. I was down to one decent uni-stripe OCBD, so this helps. Tossed in a couple pair of wool dress socks, too. Haven't had socks from LE in a long, long time, but since they were just about free (by bumping me to free-shipping territory) I figured it'd be worth a try. Thanks for posting, mhj. They weren't on the LE site a couple of weeks ago ...


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

No tall sizes. Ah well. I've still got a couple blue uni-stripe superpinpoints in the rotation that are doing fine.

I got a pair of OTC wool socks from LE last week. They aren't bad. Not as nice, but comparable to my older, high wool content AE socks.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

YUS!

Also, there have been some reports of HP collars not being what they were. I just received a new one, and the collar is about 1/8" shorter than one from last Christmas. Not a dealbreaker, but it makes them less competitive with... Old Navy, whose size Small OCBD is a slim-fitting 15-32.5 with a collar too wimpy for a tie. I haven't worn mine yet, though.

Honestly, I'm getting to the point where I kind of what to save up $200 and change to buy four BB shirts when they next* go on serious sale -- they come to about $54 each, and I'm pretty sure they're $20 better than a Hyde Park.

*Probably not "next," but maybe the time after next -- $200 is a lot of money for me right now.


----------



## jt2gt (Jun 23, 2011)

If you are looking for a great jacket, now is the time to pick up one of these:



With the 40% off code, its a steal and was great for me all through last year's winter. Anyone else have anything that's worth a buy at LE with the code?

JT


----------



## HerrDavid (Aug 23, 2012)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Honestly, I'm getting to the point where I kind of what to save up $200 and change to buy four BB shirts when they next* go on serious sale -- they come to about $54 each, and I'm pretty sure they're $20 better than a Hyde Park.


This! LE oxfords were fine when I was building up my wardrobe and needed a decent supply of shirts quickly. They did the job admirably. But this not being the case anymore, I can be more selective and this means doing exactly as you describe (although you only need to buy three to get the initial discount). The made in USA, must-iron BB oxfords are definitely $20 better than Hyde Park. (I've never been able to get anything near a BB collar roll on a LE shirt.)


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

HerrDavid said:


> This! LE oxfords were fine when I was building up my wardrobe and needed a decent supply of shirts quickly. They did the job admirably. But this not being the case anymore, I can be more selective and this means doing exactly as you describe (although you only need to buy three to get the initial discount). The made in USA, must-iron BB oxfords are definitely $20 better than Hyde Park. (I've never been able to get anything near a BB collar roll on a LE shirt.)


I've been wanting to make the jump myself, but the fit of the Tailored HP is near perfect for me. All other things being equal, I'd spring for the BB and deal with narrowing all those flat-felled side seams myself but better fit AND better price still comes out on top for me.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> I've been wanting to make the jump myself, but the fit of the Tailored HP is near perfect for me. All other things being equal, I'd spring for the BB and deal with narrowing all those flat-felled side seams myself but better fit AND better price still comes out on top for me.


But, again, a collar which is getting worse, and non-US manufacturing.

Also: Is the LE Tailored Fit about the same as BB Slim Fit? I've heard it's a touch slimmer.


----------



## HerrDavid (Aug 23, 2012)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Also: Is the LE Tailored Fit about the same as BB Slim Fit? I've heard it's a touch slimmer.


A _touch_ is about right. I wear both and the difference is minimal. If a LE Tailor Fit works for you, you should be fine with BB Slim Fit.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

HerrDavid said:


> A _touch_ is about right. I wear both and the difference is minimal. If a LE Tailor Fit works for you, you should be fine with BB Slim Fit.


Honestly, I would most likely go for an extra-slim fit. I don't like skin tight shirts, but since I'm "extra slim" myself, then they'd just fit.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> YUS!
> 
> Also, there have been some reports of HP collars not being what they were. I just received a new one, and the collar is about 1/8" shorter than one from last Christmas. Not a dealbreaker, but it makes them less competitive with... Old Navy, whose size Small OCBD is a slim-fitting 15-32.5 with a collar too wimpy for a tie. I haven't worn mine yet, though.
> 
> ...


They are on sale right now at Brooks Brothers online at three for $199. I prefer Brooks Brothers because they have a wider range of sizes and fits than LE. It would be nice if Brooks Brothers made a line of shirts out of the same material as the LE Hyde Park.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> But, again, a collar which is getting worse, and non-US manufacturing.
> 
> Also: Is the LE Tailored Fit about the same as BB Slim Fit? I've heard it's a touch slimmer.


The last HP I bought was the pink back when they first introduced it, so I can't comment on the most recent iteration. But, in light of recent issues experienced by other posters, it might be time to make the switch and buy new BBs. The thrifted BB slim I have is just loose enough to be annoying for me. The extra slim is not built for humans.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

As DoghouseReilly pointed out, they don't have Talls in that which makes it a deal killer for me. It's a real pisser too as I need to get another one in that style.

No, the Hyde Park is not what it was. Having bought both LE Hyde Parks and BB OBCDs in the last year, I can honestly say the BBs are worth the premium. I'll be doing what Youthful Repp-robate mentioned and will wait until December for another bulk buy of BB OBCDs.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

blue suede shoes said:


> They are on sale right now at Brooks Brothers online at three for $199. I prefer Brooks Brothers because they have a wider range of sizes and fits than LE. It would be nice if Brooks Brothers made a line of shirts out of the same material as the LE Hyde Park.


Thanks. During the F&F sale, they seem to be 40% off of four or more. I'd want to try them on first, but if I'm spending $230 or so on shirts I can spend $14 on a train ride to 346 Madison -- I've forgotten if there's sales tax on clothes in Manhattan, though, and that could be a dealbreaker.

Also, real talk: blue is great, but pink and ecru? That's what I'm about.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

I recently ordered a Hyde Park in blue and one in white. They appear to be less comfortable than the green Hyde Park and pink Hyde Park that I ordered last year. Perhaps they have changed the fabric from last year.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

I was jazzed until I got to Bandit's post; no tall sizes? I had my credit card out and everything. BB's are nicer but for the savings I can deal with the HP. However I need more than blue and white and I resolved last year not to buy anymore shirts that come untucked hence it is tall or nothing. Come on LE you can't even give us pink?


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Barnavelt said:


> I was jazzed until I got to Bandit's post; no tall sizes? I had my credit card out and everything. BB's are nicer but for the savings I can deal with the HP. However I need more than blue and white and I resolved last year not to buy anymore shirts that come untucked hence it is tall or nothing. Come on LE you can't even give us pink?


The pink HPs were on clearance until a month or two ago. I guess they ran out.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

HerrDavid said:


> A _touch_ is about right. I wear both and the difference is minimal. If a LE Tailor Fit works for you, you should be fine with BB Slim Fit.


i wear both too and the LE is definitely slimmer. This is probably because I have to upsize the BB neck half an inch, which puts me in a 16 body vs. a 15-15.5. If you're a true 15 or 16 neck the difference will be smaller.

Also, the LE has a more tapered fit, trimmer in the waist for the same upper body fit.

BB extra slim is noticeably slimmer in the shoulders and chest, a different fit.

I like Hyde Parks but apparently the collar has gotten smaller this year. So no more for me.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

Trad-ish said:


> The pink HPs were on clearance until a month or two ago. I guess they ran out.


I am not opposing your assertion, but I have been spending time (waaay too much time) scanning the LE website for bargains on dress shirts for at least the last 6 months and I have never seen a pink HP must-iron oxford shirt in tall. I have seen plenty of no -iron button downs in tall (I even bought one) but for as long as I have been on there it has been blue or white and that's it. Am I missing some extra special section of the website where they are hiding all the other stuff I also wish they would carry?  I mean, I know that they have (sadly) had a variety of colors and designs that they periodically carry and then discontinue, but if I missed on a pink HP that was recently on clearance I'd be disappointed.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

I see LE now has a poplin button down with green, blue, or red university stripes, and available in tall sizes. It is listed as a "40's" poplin; does anyone have experience with this fabric? LE says it is the same yarn as the HP but it is treated to be "smoother". Does this mean wimpy with a crummy collar roll? It appears to be must-iron so I am intrigued.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Barnavelt said:


> I am not opposing your assertion, but I have been spending time (waaay too much time) scanning the LE website for bargains on dress shirts for at least the last 6 months and I have never seen a pink HP must-iron oxford shirt in tall. I have seen plenty of no -iron button downs in tall (I even bought one) but for as long as I have been on there it has been blue or white and that's it. Am I missing some extra special section of the website where they are hiding all the other stuff I also wish they would carry?  I mean, I know that they have (sadly) had a variety of colors and designs that they periodically carry and then discontinue, but if I missed on a pink HP that was recently on clearance I'd be disappointed.


Try this:


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

Trad-ish said:


> Try this: https://www.landsend.com/pp/mens-buttondown-hyde-park-ox
> ford-dress-shirt~241119_58.html


That explains it; I use the tailored fit selection when I am searching and therefore missed these. Perhaps I should try one and see how baggy it is. Many thanks Trad-ish!


----------



## Jory (Mar 19, 2012)

Barnavelt said:


> That explains it; I use the tailored fit selection when I am searching and therefore missed these. Perhaps I should try one and see how baggy it is. Many thanks Trad-ish!


They also have tailored fit available in the sale section. The search box on the Land's End site only searches the normal price sections, but if you go to the sale section and then use the search box on the left it will search the sale section.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow! Thanks so much I had no idea I was missing those when I did searches. Great price too. Looks like a few "no-irons" in my closet are about to be replaced! Gotta love AAAC.


----------



## Jory (Mar 19, 2012)

Barnavelt said:


> Wow! Thanks so much I had no idea I was missing those when I did searches. Great price too. Looks like a few "no-irons" in my closet are about to be replaced! Gotta love AAAC.


Glad to help! The good news is those pink ones seem to be older stock with the better collar compared to the new ones.

Jory


----------



## CdnTrad (May 27, 2012)

Barnavelt said:


> Wow! Thanks so much I had no idea I was missing those when I did searches. Great price too. Looks like a few "no-irons" in my closet are about to be replaced! Gotta love AAAC.


+1 another thanks to the OP, I've been looking for a reason to try out these LE OCBDs, the 40% off is just icing on the cake.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I should get a commission from LE :redface:. I wonder how many shirts they sold from my posting.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

mhj said:


> I should get a commission from LE :redface:. I wonder how many shirts they sold from my posting.


If they were smart they'd have a web affiliate program. But we know how smart they are...


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Quick update on the Hyde Park collar - I recently received a blue Hyde Park from Lands End from a recent sale. The collar measured a paltry 2.5 inches, a good half inch shorter than my Brooks OCBDs. 
Since the sleeves were a bit long anyways, I exchanged for another sleeve size and color, hoping the collar issue was an anomaly. It wasn't - 2.5 inches again.
I'll wait for the Brooks sale in December.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

ArtVandalay said:


> Quick update on the Hyde Park collar - I recently received a blue Hyde Park from Lands End from a recent sale. The collar measured a paltry 2.5 inches, a good half inch shorter than my Brooks OCBDs.
> Since the sleeves were a bit long anyways, I exchanged for another sleeve size and color, hoping the collar issue was an anomaly. It wasn't - 2.5 inches again.
> I'll wait for the Brooks sale in December.


Not cool. I ordered one of the unistripe HPs. I'll post up the collar point length when I get it.


----------



## Sartorialism (Oct 11, 2012)

Geez no 15 x 32?


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Honestly, I'm getting to the point where I kind of what to save up $200 and change to buy four BB shirts when they next* go on serious sale -- they come to about $54 each, and I'm pretty sure they're $20 better than a Hyde Park.
> 
> 
> > Although comparing a sale item to a full-priced item is apples-to-oranges (as the Hyde Park will assuredly go on sale sometime in the future for an eye-popping discount), I agree with this sentiment...and would go further to say that the traditional-fit must-iron BB OCBD is immeasurably better than the current iteration of the Hyde Park. The fabric is smoother, the collar rolls better, the shirt holds it shape longer after repeated professional launderings, there are more appropriate color choices (why in the world did LE ever think that green would be a good color option for a Hyde Park OCBD?), etc.
> ...


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Youthful Repp-robate said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly, I'm getting to the point where I kind of what to save up $200 and change to buy four BB shirts when they next* go on serious sale -- they come to about $54 each, and I'm pretty sure they're $20 better than a Hyde Park.
> ...


They probably thought people would buy green for St. Pat's day. Actually it's not that bad, in the same vein as yellow or pink, but without the tradition. The patterns, OTOH, are bizarre, and awful.

Great that they're doing a uni stripe again, but if they've dinkified the collar, forget it.

I still think the HP would be a close second to BB, and better than some others costing twice as much. But I see no point in an OCBD that's no longer offered with a classic collar and in the traditonal colors and patterns.


----------



## HerrDavid (Aug 23, 2012)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Youthful Repp-robate said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly, I'm getting to the point where I kind of what to save up $200 and change to buy four BB shirts when they next* go on serious sale -- they come to about $54 each, and I'm pretty sure they're $20 better than a Hyde Park.
> ...


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

HerrDavid said:


> I'm confused. My understanding was that our youthful friend was comparing prices sale to sale. The LE HP OCBD, on sale, runs in the $30-40 range, while the BB OCBD, when bough multiply during F&F sales, is around $50. So sale-to-sale, a roughly $20 difference, no?
> 
> That said, I agree with your assessment. However, I do think that LE's OCBD, as well as sportshirts, work just fine in casual settings, i.e. when not wearing a tie.


I was indeed comparing sale to sale. My _last_ HP, bought during a recent sale, came to about $35 -- and has a smaller collar than my previous one. I've italicized "last," because I don't think I'm buying another.

The BBs drop to around $55 during the best sale. I'd rather save my pennies until then.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

The last BB OCBDs I bought came out to be in the $30 range. It was during the post holiday sale when they were selling at for 4 for something or other, I combined that with a $25 gift card that Brooks sends me every so often because I have their credit card.

So if you're patient and shop smart they can be had pretty inexpensively.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I was indeed comparing sale to sale. My _last_ HP, bought during a recent sale, came to about $35 -- and has a smaller collar than my previous one. I've italicized "last," because I don't think I'm buying another.
> 
> The BBs drop to around $55 during the best sale. I'd rather save my pennies until then.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Youthful Repp-robate said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly, I'm getting to the point where I kind of what to save up $200 and change to buy four BB shirts when they next* go on serious sale -- they come to about $54 each, and I'm pretty sure they're $20 better than a Hyde Park.
> ...


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

I almost never wear my Hyde Parks. BB Oxfords are so much better in terms of cut and fabric that they are my go-to shirt, plus i like that they are made in the US. I also wear my LE Original Oxfords more than HPs because of the difference in fabric weight: if I want a more casual laid back looking ocbd, then I don't want it to be the heavier fabric of the HP. I'll probably never buy another HP, but I'll continue to monitor the sales of the LE original and also their prewashed ocbd, which I like and wear a lot. For about $10, it is hard to beat.

By the way, I get around the $200 tag of the BBs by ordering them for my colleagues. I get two and someone else gets one, which works for me because I don't need many more shirts, and the costs get apportioned. The other day my eye was drawn to my friend's shirt: eventually I realised it was because he was wearing a genuine BB ocbd, which I had never before seen on another person in Australia. While he has broken my monopoly, I was amazed at how nice they look 'in the wild'.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

P Hudson said:


> I almost never wear my Hyde Parks. BB Oxfords are so much better in terms of cut and fabric that they are my go-to shirt, plus i like that they are made in the US. I also wear my LE Original Oxfords more than HPs because of the difference in fabric weight: if I want a more casual laid back looking ocbd, then I don't want it to be the heavier fabric of the HP. I'll probably never buy another HP, but I'll continue to monitor the sales of the LE original and also their prewashed ocbd, which I like and wear a lot. For about $10, it is hard to beat.


This is where I'm at as well, I still like their Original Oxford, but the HP is now too stiff. I have $40 in BB gift cards from using their card, so I'll wait until the real sale and get a few from them. Now to figure out if I should get Traditioanl, Regular or slim fit!?

Brian


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

vwguy said:


> This is where I'm at as well, I still like their Original Oxford, but the HP is now too stiff. I have $40 in BB gift cards from using their card, so I'll wait until the real sale and get a few from them. Now to figure out if I should get Traditioanl, Regular or slim fit!?
> 
> Brian


That is interesting, Brian. I wrote my comment assuming that my view is conditioned by the fact that I live in a mild climate, but that people in harsher environs would prefer the heavier HP. Apparently other criteria are at work here. As a transplanted Wisconsinite, I'd love to support LE more fully, but it is nearly all made in China anyway.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

P Hudson said:


> That is interesting, Brian. I wrote my comment assuming that my view is conditioned by the fact that I live in a mild climate, but that people in harsher environs would prefer the heavier HP. Apparently other criteria are at work here. As a transplanted Wisconsinite, I'd love to support LE more fully, but it is nearly all made in China anyway.


I'd be OK w/ the heavier weight if the new versions of the HP we're so darn stiff, I'm always careful not to over dry them, but it still feels like you're wearing cardboard.

Brian


----------



## krc1951 (Oct 8, 2012)

I like the BB shirts but as I'm 6'2" & about 225-230 and a fairly long torso, the BB shirts are just too short for my taste. I 'm always tucking them back in. The LE shirts at least are available in tall sizes. I specifically wear a 17x36. What do you tall/bigger guys out there do about this?

thanks


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

There's something coming up at Brooks on October 21st, if that wasn't just me misremembering. I think there ought to be some kind of event, maybe corporate. Save your pennies - LE is a good stopgap, but I'd never trade anything from Brooks for their stuff these days.

*Full disclosure, I used the coupon code found here to buy their "Made in USA" sweatshirt. Short review: Wondering if it can be tailored.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Pink and Green said:


> There's something coming up at Brooks on October 21st, if that wasn't just me misremembering. I think there ought to be some kind of event, maybe corporate. Save your pennies - LE is a good stopgap, but I'd never trade anything from Brooks for their stuff these days.
> 
> *Full disclosure, I used the coupon code found here to buy their "Made in USA" sweatshirt. Short review: Wondering if it can be tailored.


I'm going to ask my alterations lady that same question tomorrow.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Although I'm a few inches taller, I run into the same predicament. My favorites have been Gitman's Cambridge Oxford in tall sizes. It is 3" inches longer in the body, but they quit making it in their RTW line, so I'm looking for an alternative. I have a few Hyde Parks, but as others have said, the quality of the shirt has gone downhill while the price has gone in the other direction. Although it pains me to spend over $100 on a OCBD, I may give Mercer a shot at my business.



krc1951 said:


> I like the BB shirts but as I'm 6'2" & about 225-230 and a fairly long torso, the BB shirts are just too short for my taste. I 'm always tucking them back in. The LE shirts at least are available in tall sizes. I specifically wear a 17x36. What do you tall/bigger guys out there do about this?
> 
> thanks


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Pink and Green said:


> There's something coming up at Brooks on October 21st, if that wasn't just me misremembering. I think there ought to be some kind of event, maybe corporate. Save your pennies - LE is a good stopgap, but I'd never trade anything from Brooks for their stuff these days.
> 
> *Full disclosure, I used the coupon code found here to buy their "Made in USA" sweatshirt. Short review: Wondering if it can be tailored.


The promotion is Thursday, October 18th for 30% off merchandise.


----------



## GHo (Mar 21, 2012)

Brio1 said:


> The promotion is Thursday, October 18th for 30% off merchandise.


awesome. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Brio1 said:


> The promotion is Thursday, October 18th for 30% off merchandise.


Just got the email today, my apologies for the error.

Brooks however, will be glad to take your money.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, gentleman. It's official. This once staunch supporter of the Hyde Park as the only budget alternative to the all-mighty BB OCBD worth a sniff is stepping down off his soap box. I read the comments, but I didn't want to believe them. Every HP I'd ever bought had a 3" collar. "No way can they shave off an entire half-inch," I thought. "The pink OCBD I bought a month or two ago still has a 3" collar. It has to be some kind of fluke," I said. Sadly, I was mistaken. My unistripe HP came in today. As soon as I opened it, my heart sank. I had been hoping for a unistripe HP for so long and what I got was something out of the Canvas line: an anemic collar with no roll to speak of. It's definitely going back. 

On the bright side, I ordered some LE original chinos that were on sale to bump my order up to free shipping. I'm pleasantly satisfied with them. The weight, hand and construction are quite nice. Way better than my recent Kevin's catalog, made in USA khakis at twice the price, on sale.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Which chinos did you get? I do like the Trad fit Original Chinos.

Brian


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, please elaborate about the chinos - is the material tough and durable, instead of baby soft? And how is the rise? I got the slim fits awhile back and they were embarrassing to wear due to the tiny rise!


----------



## HerrDavid (Aug 23, 2012)

I like the original chinos in tailored fit as well, especially for the price. (They can routinely be had for $30-35 when on sale). They're must-iron and sit just at the waste. The rise isn't tiny, but not overly-generous either at 10.5 in. (Certainly room enough to avoid unsightly bunching and to allow me to do my business without a problem, if you'll pardon the minor vulgarity!) They drape well (on me at any rate) with clean silhouette lines. Trip has compared the overall fit to BB's Clark fit, but we'll have to take his word on that as I've never worn a pair. I suppose, though, that the strongest consideration in their favor is that Billax wears them!


----------

